# ماذا تعرف عن جبرلتار



## tonyturboman (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بمناسبة اليوم الوطنى
جبل طارق 
Gibraltar





*الشعار الوطني: *Nulli Expugnabilis Hosti
(لا يطردنا أي عدو)


*العاصمة*
(وأكبر مدينة) جبل طارق
اللغة الرسمية الإنجليزية
لغات غير رسمية الإسبانية - لانيتو
نظام الحكم أقاليم ما وراء البحار البريطانية
الملكة إليزابث الثانية
محافظ جبرلتارروبرت فلتون
الوزير الرئيسي بيتر كارونا-
 اليوم الوطني لجبرلتار10 سبتمبر - 
يوم الدستور29 يناير 
نسبة المياه (%)لا تذكر
السكان- توقع يناير 2008:
28,875 (207الترتيب فى قائمة الدول)-
 الكثافة السكانية 4,290 /كم2 (الترتيب فى قائمة الدول5)
11,154/ميل مربع
العملة جنيه جبرلتار، جنيه إسترليني (GIP)
جهة القيادة يمين
رمز الإنترنت.gi 
رمز الهاتف الدولي+350 

*جبل طارق* (_بالانجليزية_: Gibraltar، *جبرلتار*) هي منطقة حكم ذاتي تابعة للتاج البريطاني، تقع في أقصى جنوب شبه جزيرة إيبيريا على منطقة صخرية متوغلة في مياه البحر الأبيض المتوسط. تسمى محليا بـ "جبرلتار" وهو تصحيف لاسم "جبل طارق" على اسم أمير مدينة طنجة طارق بن زياد في القرن الأول الهجري.
كانت المنطقة مستعمرة بريطانية حتى 1981 عندما ألغت بريطانيا هذه المكانة وقررت إقامة مناطق حكم ذاتي في ما بقي من مستعمراتها السابقة. وبعد تغيير طريقة الحكم في جبل الطارق طالبت إسبانيا بإعادة المنطقة لسيادتها مشيرة إلى أن الاتفاقية بين البلدين تنص بإعادة المنطقة إلى إسبانيا في حال تنازل بريطاني عنها. أما بريطانيا فأعلنت أنها لم تتنازل عن المنطقة وأن الحكم الذاتي لا يلغي انتماء المنطقة إلى التاج البريطاني. مع ذلك وافقت بريطانيا على فتح ميناء جبل الطارق أمام السفن الإسبانية. في غضون السنوات جددت إسبانيا مطالبتها بإعادة جبل الطارق للسيادة الإسبانية وحتى تفاوضت مع حكومة بريطانية عن هذه الإمكانية، ولكن سكان المنطقة رفضوها بقوة وتظاهروا ضدها إذ كان معظمهم بريطانيو الأصل.

*تاريخ جبل طارق*

تعتبر المنطقة مأهولة بالسكان منذ قديم الأزل ويعتبر الفينيقيون من أوائل الشعوب التي استوطنت في المنطقة حوالي 950 ق-م بعد الفينيقيون أسس الرومان فيها مستوطنة صغيرة استمرت حتى سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية بعد ذلك تعاقب على جبرلتار الفاندال ومن ثم جرى ضمها إلى المملكة الإسبانية حتى الفتح الإسلامي في عام 711 ميلادي
*العصر الإسلامي*

قام المسلمون في عهد الوليد بن عبد الملك الخليفة الأموي بالعبور من المغرب بقيادة القائد الأموي طارق بن زياد وذلك في 30 نيسان 711 ميلادي طيلة 4 قرون لم يطرأ عمرانياً أي تعديل على جبرلتار ولكن اعتباراً من 1150 ميلادي وفي عهد السلطان عبد المؤمن أحد سلاطين الدولة الموحدية تم إنشاء مدينة وجرى تحصينها وما تزال آثار المدينة والسور واضحين في القصر المغاربي الموجود في المدينة لاحقاً جرى ضم جبرلتار إلى مملكة غرناطة حتى عام 1309 م حين قامت القوات الإسبانية بغزو المدينة هذا الغزو الذي استمر حتى 1333 م ليعاد تحرير المدينة عن طريق قبيلة بني مرين الذين أعادوها بدورهم في 1374 م لمملكة غرناطة التي احتفظت بالمدينة حتى سقوطها نهائياً بيد الإسبان في عام 1462 م لينهي 750 عاماً من الحكم العربي.
*العصر الإسباني*

بعد استعادة جبرلتار من قبل الإسبان جرى توطين جماعة من اليهود الإسبان المتحولين(أي ممن قاموا بتحويل دينهم من اليهودية إلى المسيحية الكاثوليكية) و قد قام أحدهم ويدعى بيدرو دي هريرا بقيادة 4350 يهودي وعمل على إنشاء دويلة في جبرلتار والتي استمرت لمدة 3 أعوام فقط قبل أن يُعّاد هؤلاء اليهود إلى غرناطة وتُضّم جبرلتار نهائياً للتاج الإسباني الذي أنشأ في عام 1501 إحدى المعارك الشهيرة التي شهدتها شبه جزيرة جبرلتار هي المعركة البحرية التي دارت بين الأسطول الهولندي والأسطول الإسباني في عام 1607 وأسفرت عن خسارة إسبانية كامل أسطولها البحري الراسي في جبرلتار خلال 4 ساعات فقط لأن الأسطول الهولندي فاجئ السفن الإسبانية وهي راسية
*تاريخ السيطرة البريطانية*

في أثناء الحرب التي شنتها الدول المتمثلة في انكلترا هولندا والنمسا وذلك من أجل إيقاف تحالف إسباني فرنسي قد يؤثر على ميزان القوى في أوروبا وحدّت الدول الثلاثة أساطيلها وقامت بمهاجمة جنوب وغرب إسبانيا وأسفر هجوم حدث في 4 آب 1704 وبعد قصف استمر 6 ساعات بدءاً من الخامسة صباحاً بقيادة الأدميرال جورج روك على رأس قوة مكونة من 1800 بحار بريطاني وهولندي عن سقوط جبرلتار ووقّعت اتفاقية استسلام سمح بموجبها لسكان المنطقة بالنزوح عنها بسلام
بالرغم من المحاولات الإسبانية الفرنسية لم تتمكن إسبانيا من استعادة شبه الجزيرة ووقعت في عام 1714 معاهدة أوترشت والتي تخلت بموجبها إسبانية عن جبرلتار لصالح انكلترا بشكل مؤبد ودائم وأعلنت السيادة البريطانية على شبه الجزيرة.
عبر التاريخ حاولت إسبانيا استعادة جبرلتار فقامت في عام 1779 بحصار الإقليم بمساعدة المدفعية الفرنسية لمدة استمرت لمدة 3 سنوات إلا أن الأسطول البريطاني تمكن من فّك الحصار وإلحاق الخسارة بالقوات الفرنسية-الإسبانية و جرى توقيع اتفاقية سلام بين الأطراف المتنازعة
إنّ جبرلتار وعبر التاريخ كانت واحدة من أهم القواعد البريطانية وقد ازدادت أهميتها مع شق قناة السويس مما دفع القوات البريطانية إلى إنشاء قاعدة بحرية فيها وذلك لحماية مصالحها في مياه البحر المتوسط وفي الطريق المؤدي إلى مستعمراتها في الهند واستراليا
*تاريخ جبل طارق المعاصر*

في عام 1950 وأثناء حكم الجنرال فرانكو أعادت إسبانيا إثارة المشاكل حول تبعية جبرلتار وزادت تعقيدات حرية حركة الأفراد على الحدود
إنّ أول استفتاء حدث حول سيادة شبه الجزيرة كان في عام 1967 وذلك من أجل الاختيار ما بين البقاء تحت السيادة والتاج البريطاني وبين الانتقال إلى السيادة الإسبانية وقد إختار السكان وبأغلبية ساحقة البقاء تحت السيادة البريطانية (12,138 نعم مقابل 44 لا) في عام 1981 عادت جبرلتار إلى محور الأحداث وذلك مع إعلان الأمير تشارلز ولي عهد بريطانيا وزوجته الأميرة ديانا سبنسر رغبتهم في قضاء شهر العسل فيها مما أدى إلى مقاطعة ملك إسبانيا خوان كارلوس وزوجته الملكة صوفيا مراسيم الزواج
كان لدخول إسبانيا في الإتحاد الأوروبي دور فعال في فتح الحدود مع إسبانيا بشكل دائم في عام 1985
استفتاء ثاني حدث في عام2002 وحمل معه نفس النتيجة السابقة وبأغلبية ساحقة (17900 نعم مقابل 187 لا)
*السياسة*

بما أن جبرلتار تابعة للملكة المتحدة فإن الملكة اليزابت الثانية تعتبر ملكة البلاد ويمثلها في شبه الجزيرة ومنذ عام 2006 السير روبرت فولتون وتعتبر بريطانيا مسؤولةً عن الدفاع والعلاقات الخارجية أما تسيير الأمور الداخلية والاقتصادية فإن رئيس الوزراء والوزراء المنتخبين هم من يقود البلاد يجري انتخاب الحكومة كل أربع سنوات.
بالنسبة للبرلمان فإنه يضم 17 عضو فقط وهم منتخبون هذه الدورة من 3 أحزاب رئيسية
• حزب الاجتماعيون الديمقراطيون
• حزب العمل الاشتراكي
• حزب الليبراليين
بالطبع مع وجود أحزاب أخرى ولكن بدون تمثيل في البرلمان
إنّ جبرلتار هي عضو في الإتحاد الأوروبي منذ عام 1973 ودخلت بموجب الاتفاقية البريطانية مما يجعلها تستثني نقطتين هما السياسة الزراعية المشتركة والإتحاد الجمركي
*الاقتصاد*

إنّ الجيش البريطاني ومنذ زمن طويل يعتبر المحرك الرئيسي للاقتصاد في جبرلتار وفي عام 1984 كان يشكل 60% من إجمالي الدخل القومي إلا أنه في العشرين سنة الأخيرة انخفضت حصته لتشكل 7% فقط من إجمالي الدخل القومي وذلك بسبب تشجيع أنشطة اقتصادية أخرى مثل
• تمركز العديد من دور نشر الكتب ومخدمات ألعاب الشبكة في شبه الجزيرة مستفيدين من النظام الضريبي والنظام القضائي المشجعين لمثل هذا النوع من الاستثمارات
• السياحة حيث يجذب الإقليم العديد من السياح الإسبان والبريطانيين وخاصة لمشاهدة الصخرة والتمتع برحلة بحرية لمدة يوم واحد
• كمركز للتسوق حيث تباع البضائع دون ضريبة القيمة المضافة مما دفع العديد من الشركات البريطانية الشهيرة لفتح فروع لها في المنطقة مستفيدين من هذه التسهيلات
وفق إحصاءات 2007\2008 يعادل الناتج القومي 804 مليون جنيه استرليني
*المطار*



 


مطار جبل طارق.


يوجد في جبل طارق مطار يدعى مطار جبل طارق يقوم برحلات اعتيادية إلى المملكة المتحدة ومالطا وإسبانيا عبر إيزي جيت والخطوط الجوية البريطانية والخطوط الجوية الملكية والخطوط الجوية الأندلسية، بيد أن مدرج المطار يتقاطع مع جادة تشرشل فيضطر المطار إلى إيقاف حركة السيارات على جادة تشرشل عند كل إقلاع وهبوط.


----------



## النهيسى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود راائع شكرا جداا​


----------



## tonyturboman (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اخيييييييييرا وجدت رد





شكرا استاذ النهيسى
يا مشجعنى دايما


----------



## MAJI (11 سبتمبر 2011)

تعتبر المنطقة مأهولة بالسكان منذ قديم الأزل ويعتبر الفينيقيون من أوائل الشعوب التي استوطنت في المنطقة حوالي 950 ق-م بعد الفينيقيون أسس الرومان فيها مستوطنة صغيرة استمرت حتى سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية بعد ذلك تعاقب على جبرلتار الفاندال ومن ثم جرى ضمها إلى المملكة الإسبانية حتى الفتح الإسلامي في عام 711 ميلادي
والسؤال الذي يحيرني دائما 
قبل عام 711 اي قبل الاحتلال الاسلامي هل كان اسمها جبل طارق ؟
ام كان اسمها جبرلتار وعربت الى جبل طارق !!!!!
ام ماذا كان اسمها ؟
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
الرب يباركك


----------



## grges monir (12 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات جميلة وجديدة على الواحد
ميرسى ليك


----------



## tonyturboman (12 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> تعتبر المنطقة مأهولة بالسكان منذ قديم الأزل ويعتبر الفينيقيون من أوائل الشعوب التي استوطنت في المنطقة حوالي 950 ق-م بعد الفينيقيون أسس الرومان فيها مستوطنة صغيرة استمرت حتى سقوط الإمبراطورية الرومانية بعد ذلك تعاقب على جبرلتار الفاندال ومن ثم جرى ضمها إلى المملكة الإسبانية حتى الفتح الإسلامي في عام 711 ميلادي
> والسؤال الذي يحيرني دائما
> قبل عام 711 اي قبل الاحتلال الاسلامي هل كان اسمها جبل طارق ؟
> ام كان اسمها جبرلتار وعربت الى جبل طارق !!!!!
> ...


 تعود تسمية جبل طارق للقائد طارق بن زياد الذي عبره في بداية الفتوحات الإسلامية لإسبانيا عام 711 م
قبل ذلك كان يسميه العرب بحر الزقاق
اما اسمه القديم قبل الفتح العربى كان أعمدة هرقل حيث يروى أنه كانت تقع خلفه قارة أطلانطس الأسطورية.


----------



## tonyturboman (12 سبتمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> معلومات جميلة وجديدة على الواحد
> ميرسى ليك


 شكرا لمرورك
واتمنى لك المتعة والفائدة


----------



## يهودى (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*تودا رابا*


----------



## sosofofo (12 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات جديدة
شكرا لتقديمها


----------



## MAJI (12 سبتمبر 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> تعود تسمية جبل طارق للقائد طارق بن زياد الذي عبره في بداية الفتوحات الإسلامية لإسبانيا عام 711 م
> قبل ذلك كان يسميه العرب بحر الزقاق
> اما اسمه القديم قبل الفتح العربى كان أعمدة هرقل حيث يروى أنه كانت تقع خلفه قارة أطلانطس الأسطورية.


شكرا توني على ردك 
 اذاً اسمه لم يكن جبل طارق إلا بعد دخول العرب اليه عام 711م
اشكرك والرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Philoxinos (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراً على المجهود الرائع*
*الربّ يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *تودا رابا*


ان كان معناها شكرا .....العفو
وان كان معناها شئ آخر ....ارجو الترجمة
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

sosofofo قال:


> معلومات جديدة
> شكرا لتقديمها


 وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> شكرا توني على ردك
> اذاً اسمه لم يكن جبل طارق إلا بعد دخول العرب اليه عام 711م
> اشكرك والرب يبارك خدمتك


 العفو  وشكرا لمتابعتى


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *شكراً على المجهود الرائع*
> 
> *الربّ يبارك حياتك*​


 تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات جميلة جدااا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tonyturboman (15 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> معلومات جميلة جدااا​
> مرسي ليك
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 شكرا على مرورك


----------

